# It's that time again!!!!! 6TH ANNUAL REDNECK RENDEZVOUS



## bamaboy (Jul 28, 2014)

It is that time again folks!!!!! Yep that's right, it is time for the Redneck Rendezvous!!!!! The 6TH ANNUAL REDNECK RENDEZVOUS!!!!!!

Redneck Archery Club in Griffin Georgia is hosting it's 6th Annual Redneck Rendezvous 3-D shoot August 10, 2014!!!! It is the Fred Bear scoring system.
Directions to RAC
GPS-1642 Tomochichi Rd, Griffin, GA 30223-6746
From I-75 North: Take the Griffin-Jackson Exit (205) Turn RIGHT onto GA-16 W. Go 0.4 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.
From I-75 South: Take the Griffin-Jackson Exit (205) Turn Left onto GA-16 W. Go 0.5 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.
From Jackson: Go thru Jackson on State 16. When you go over I-75, go 0.4 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.
From Griffin: Go thru Griffin on State 16. Turn left on TOMOCHICHI Road, about 1.0 mile past High Falls Road. Take a right in .1 miles to stay on TOMOCHICHI Road. 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is 1.5 miles on the LEFT. Look for the sign.
Concession Stand with, Drinks, Hotdogs, Candy, etc.

Come meet new friends and have a great time shooting and enjoying the great outdoors.

Get ready for Bow Season
25 Life-like 3-D Targets placed in realistic hunting situations
Screw in practice tips and hunting bows only. No broad heads or nibs will be allowed and no range finders.

Classes
25 yards maximum distance for kids age 9-14 for $15.00
40 yards maximum for men age 15 and up for $15.00.
30 yard maximum for women age 15 and up for $15.00

First three places in each division will receive a trophy. 
Second and Third will receive a plaque.
Kids 8 and under shoot free from any distance, and they will get a participation medallion.

Scoring
Based on the Fred Bear Scoring System which promotes ethical harvesting of wildlife
+10 (10 or 12 ring) center vital zone +5 (8 ring) vital zone +1 ethical pass (limited to maximum of 5 ethical passes) 0 clean miss -5 non-vital zone (NEGATIVE 5)


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 28, 2014)

*6th annual redneck rendezvous!!!!*

Come one come all!!!


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 29, 2014)

Here are the trophys


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 31, 2014)

Did a little scouting and lane trimming today. Kind of getting ideas rolling for the shoot next weekend.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 3, 2014)

One week out we start working on the course this week. Going to a GOOD one.


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 3, 2014)

Vendors and sponsors are welcome to come out and set up a table/tent. Just get in touch with Hounddog first and talk it over


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 5, 2014)

Its almost time for the huntn shoot !


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 6, 2014)

bowanna said:


> Its almost time for the huntn shoot !


----------



## hound dog (Aug 6, 2014)

We have some awesome sets for yall if I do say so my self.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 6, 2014)

Here are a couple of sets we have. Gator floating in pond, Turkey out of ground blind, deer out of lock on and a hole lot more you have to see the rest your self.


----------



## BlackEagle (Aug 6, 2014)

hound dog said:


> Here are a couple of sets we have. Gator floating in pond, Turkey out of ground blind, deer out of lock on and a hole lot more you have to see the rest your self.



I am ready!


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 8, 2014)

Its almost time !


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 8, 2014)

Here is a little sneak peek of the Redneck Rendezvous this Sunday!!! To the see the rest of the awesomeness come see it for yourself!!!


----------



## hound dog (Aug 8, 2014)

We will be finished up soon.


----------



## riskyb (Aug 9, 2014)

Overachievers....lol


----------



## blazer21 (Aug 9, 2014)

Cant wait!!


----------



## hound dog (Aug 9, 2014)

Final touch up. It's ready now for tomorrow.


----------



## Maximus1215 (Aug 9, 2014)

Time says 9-2, so it's ok to show up at 10:30 to start or do you have to be there at 9?


----------



## hound dog (Aug 9, 2014)

Maximus1215 said:


> Time says 9-2, so it's ok to show up at 10:30 to start or do you have to be there at 9?



Any time between 9am and 2pm you can show up.


----------



## gretchp (Aug 9, 2014)

TGM will be there in the AM, hope rain holds off......


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 9, 2014)

FOX5 News said the rain will hold off until late afternoon!!! Looks like we will be Okay!!! Come on and shoot!!!!



In the Morning folks!!!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 10, 2014)

Headed that way !


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 10, 2014)

It was a goodun.   ...Thanks for the ride !


----------



## BlackEagle (Aug 10, 2014)

bowanna said:


> It was a goodun.   ...Thanks for the ride !



Yes it was! All of us enjoyed it!


----------



## hound dog (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks to everyone that came out and shot with us today. Scores well be up tomorrow.


----------



## blazer21 (Aug 10, 2014)

GREAT SHOOT!!! Course was outstanding! Thanks for all the hard work!


----------



## hound dog (Aug 10, 2014)

Check out some pics. 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...0360963&type=1


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 10, 2014)

WOOHOO!!! We have had an awesome 3-D season this year!!!! Thanks to all of you shooters and friends that make RAC a great place!!! We enjoy each and every one of you, you all are so loyal and such great people!!! Thanks again for making RAC have it's best 3-D season ever!!!


----------

